# Cutting meal before bed!



## thompson114 (Mar 20, 2009)

I am currently cutting. I need ideas and information for meals before bed. I have been reading that protein and fats are good but iv also read that fats slow down your metabolism? slight confusion!!??


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm cutting at the moment and my pre-bed meal is

30g whey with 200ml skimmed milk

1 tsp peanut butter


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have the same weather cutting or not, Casein powder 50g of protein a nice sustained release through the night


----------



## thompson114 (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks but why is there a need for fat at night?


----------



## thompson114 (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks but why is there a need for fat at night?


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

thompson114 said:


> thanks but why is there a need for fat at night?


Slows down the digestion of protein.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

cottage cheese on rivitas for me.

If Im really hungry I do a boiled egg.


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

frozen water

0 calories


----------



## pdiddy (May 11, 2012)

I always drink a casein shake before bed for the slow protein release


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

cottage cheese, half pint of milk, 2 tspoon pb


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

David2012 said:


> frozen water
> 
> 0 calories


wtf?


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

an ice cube

if youre cutting why do you want an extra meal before bed ?

the frozen water was sarcasm


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

David2012 said:


> an ice cube
> 
> if youre cutting why do you want an extra meal before bed ?
> 
> the frozen water was sarcasm


sorry i couldnt tell being not next to you


----------



## Dawson89 (Feb 20, 2012)

I usually nail a cup of strawberry and 250g of cottage cheese. But I stupidly bought a caramel nut crunch supreme bar as a weekend treat and just nailed it in 30 seconds. Oooops. Not an ideal pre bed snack.


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Drinking ice water burns extra calories.

Personally have milk, milk protein isolate and either some almond butter or mac nut oil when on a bulk.

If cutting, just water and milk protein isolate.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

250g of cottage cheese love the stuff


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

thompson114 said:


> I am currently cutting. I need ideas and information for meals before bed. I have been reading that protein and fats are good but iv also read that fats slow down your metabolism? slight confusion!!??


Eggs work well pre bed i find when cutting.

Fats dont slow down metabolism, they slow down digestion. This is a good thing when you arnt eating for 8 hours (as you are sleeping).


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Quark with sugar free jelly crystals.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

whey protien with table spoon of chunky peanut butter or a 8 egg white omelete ..


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

Cottage Cheese, Casein and Eggs. You can them together if you want, should be tasty 

I wouldn't recommend drinking whey before bed as digestion if too quick and I've drank whey before bed it means I need the toilet a few hours later, this breaks my sleep.


----------

